# Soft, pasty stool in large quantity



## Souris73 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,
I am a 40 years old man and had kind of IBS-D the last 20 year. I had a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy three years ago that were all normal. Since then, everything was fine ! The last three months, I started to have bowel problems. My stools became kind of sticky. I discussed with my doctor and I had some blood tests that came back normal. Also, and because I pushed for it, I had a CT SCAN, which was all ok. The last week, my symptoms became worse. I have kind of mushy, pasty stool in large quantity. I am very anxious and also have lost some weight the last two months (4-5 % of my normal weight).
I tried probiotics but it did not help ... I really do not what to do and I am so scared I could something serious.
Thanks for your help and answers.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Souris73, So many people don't know that the information is out there to help heal us so I'm trying to get it out there. I recommend you get the book "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall. It will explain everything for you. In it she explains how the gut works and how to go about healing it. Maybe it's available at your library otherwise I know it's on Amazon. Take a look at it and you'll be glad you did. The probiotics aren't helping you because you don't know which foods are okay for your gut and which foods aren't okay for your gut. She gives a list of legal and illegal foods. Good luck.

Kitty


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you eating more than ever and loosing weight, or do you tend to eat less when you are anxious. If you eat less and lose weight that is normal weight loss.

There is no stool consistency that indicates "worse than IBS". IBS includes all possible stool consistencies.

If you don't want to go as far as the SCD Diet (which was developed for other GI illnesses) you could try the low FODMAP diet which eliminates most of the things that loosen up the stools and increase gas. Eliminating those foods often eases IBS.

If your anxiety will not calm down no matter how many tests say everythings is "just" IBS then you may also want to talk to the doctor about that. Being constantly anxious will make anyone's gut act up, and always makes IBS worse. It would be great if you could worry your gut into behaving but it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Souris73 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
I tend to eat a bit less than usual. Some days I can eat a normal amount and some other less. What is true is that I tend to have less appetite when I am anxious. I am already on Seroplex (I guess Lexapro in the US). 
I


----------

